# GPU-Z and Afterburner?



## Arctucas (Dec 22, 2010)

Does running GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner concurrently cause problems?

Someone on another forum said there was a KNOWN issue with the two, but I cannot seem to find a reference to it.

Perhaps someone knows something?

Thanks


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 22, 2010)

I have never once had an issue running Afterburner, which runs all the time, and GPU-Z.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 22, 2010)

there should be no issues, everything else is a bug.

if you have problems report them here and i'll get them fixed


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> there should be no issues, everything else is a bug.
> 
> if you have problems report them here and i'll get them fixed



I have never had problems with both applications running simultaneously either, but then I am not always upon the latest news and thought I would ask.

I believe the person is talking out the wrong orifice.


----------



## campb292 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am not sure which is at fault, but running afterburner and gpu-z with voltage monitoring enabled in BOTH will cause certain 5000 series ATI cards to bump to their highest programmable voltage - 1.65 on the 5870.  This also happens with Everest/Aida64 1.20/1.50 and gpu-z both running at the same time.  I have experienced this myself and have read of others warning of it on guru3d.  I would think this is more the fault of the card, but still 1.65 is not a voltage you want your card running at.  

On quick search here are some other post referencing it:

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=885838
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=3570275
http://www.overclock.net/ati/701765-weird-voltage-issue-5870-a.html


----------

